# formaldehyde...???



## lachance88 (May 30, 2005)

I have a demi-john with formaldehyde scum in it from the late 20's........ What is the gentlest way to start trying to clean this thing? I'm kinda anti-chemicals........ but not UNopposed to suggestions? Thanks,
 Kathy


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 31, 2005)

if it's only dry stuff, add dawn, some copper bbs and swish around. do this over the whole inside, it may help
 www.bottletumbling.com
 rick


----------

